# Is soya milk safe - help?



## **Lisa** (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi all,

To cut along story short i have twins who are 4 months (early so doc says 3 months) anyhow, my little girl izzy has never really taken to her milk (cow and gate) i asked the HV about 2 months ago if she though she had a allergy and she replied, she wouldnt be putting on weight if she had.

Anyway, things had been getting worse, she was threwing up more than she was drinking - being miserable from the moment she woke to the moment she went back to sleep, and constantly crying/moaning.  

So i checked the tinerweb - and a lactose intolerence came up with the symptoms so we took the docs, the doc said straight away she may be lactose so try her on soya milk, within 1 feed it was like a new baby she was happy, smiling and a plesure to have around (no longer demanding and crying). They were both sleeping through the night too.  We took her back the docs and said the soya milk works, but is it a lactose or milk allergy doesnt she need some tests, and he replied she will grow out of it so dont worry ..

HV came on thursday and basically told me loads of scary stories about soya milk, and puberty and that she serioulsy recommended without tests we should take her off the soya... she said that she really doesnt think its an allergy as she has no rash and with lactose you do?! she said maybe she was allergic to cow and gate and to try sma, which we have for 2 days now, and crying, and moaning and being sick and waking 3 or 4 times in the night as she was hungry, not suprised with how much she threw up..

Now my worry is, we cant get to see dietician for at least 6 weeks according to HV, so do we go back to soya milk and have a happy baby, even though HV says no, and tells stories about rotting teeth and periods starting at 3?! Or keep her on normal milk and have 6 weeks or seeing her in pain?!

Can some one help me i am having two medical opinions and worry about my choice...

Thanks Lisa x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

Sorry for the delay in my reply but life is really quite hectic  

Just wondering how you are getting o with your dd?? are you giving her soy milk or normal formula??

Please let me know how you are getting on

Luv v xxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

Soya milk is best used under drs advice.

There are concern that soya milk may cause delayed side-effects.

Found this from the vegan society:

''Formula Milk & Soya Milk

If for any reason baby is not being breast-fed or infant formula is used to supplement breastfeeding, there is only one soya infant formula currently available in the UK suitable for vegans to use - Farley's Soya Formula. It is suitable to use from birth as a sole source of nourishment. It is also useful as a milk replacement in drinks and cooked dishes for older children and adults.

Some concern has been expressed regarding the relationship between the glucose content of soya formula and tooth decay in children. Glucose syrup has several properties that make its use in soya formulas appropriate. It is easily absorbed and utilised by infants even when the gut mucosa is damaged. The use of glucose syrup as the carbohydrate in a soya formula ensures a similar osmolality to breast milk. Glucose syrup is easily mixed with water, which is essential for home preparation, and the naturally bitter taste of soya protein is effectively masked by glucose syrup without causing undue sweetness.

Farley's Soya Formula should be fed from a feeding bottle. However, between the ages of six and 12 months a beaker or cup should be increasingly used. The use of a bottle should not be prolonged and teeth should be cleaned after feeds. Regarding tooth decay, evidence indicates that the quantity of sugar eaten is less important than the time taken to consume them and the interval before further sugar is eaten. If sugary foods or drinks are consumed, it is better to ensure they are finished relatively quickly rather than eaten over several hours as the mouth pH can be restored within 30 minutes,

It is important that ordinary soya milk should not substituted for soya infant formula as it does not contain the proper ratio of protein, fat, carbohydrate, nor the vitamins and minerals required to be used as a sole food. Soya milk should also not be substituted to babies under 6 months of age because it has levels of protein which are too high and excessive protein intake is thought to be medically undesirable at this stage. ''

Hope this helps

Jeanettex


----------

